

Ask HN: could someone please help me regain access to my HN account? - delan-temp

Foolishly, I tried out HN's "email yourself a new password" link just to see how it was implemented and what the email would look like, even though I hadn't really forgotten my password. It's been two days now, and I haven't received an email with my new password, even after trying again. Has this functionality worked for anyone else? Is there someone I can contact to allow me to use my account again?<p>I have a feeling that this could be due to me not entering an email address for my account, though I really thought I did. My account name is delan, if that's helpful.<p>Although I'm not sure if it's the right place to ask, I've just sent an email to info@ycombinator.com as well.
======
samwilliams
I am not sure it will help, but have you tried the whole pretending to login
without a password method of getting a forgotten password email sent to you?

Good luck, sorry if this isn't of use.

~~~
delan-temp
Thanks for the advice, and yes, I have. I also clicked the "email yourself a
new password" link that appears after logging in without a password. Sadly, no
emails yet.

